# First Impressions Fenix TK45 ( Production Model )



## Scuderia (Jun 24, 2010)

Got my Fenix TK45 today. Everything as reviewed by many members of CPF. I just wanna share some photos of the actual production model. 

Packaging. Same as the TK 40. Only the lanyard is different







TK45






The sidewinder switches. Labelled. Looks like Fenix is listening



















































Size comparison






SR90, Catapult V1, TK40, TK45, RRT3


Beam Shots. Fixed Exposure





TK 40





TK45






Left TK40 Right TK45

Overall, I'm very pleased with the TK45. The new battery carrier reduces the rattle, it now feels similar to the one in the TK40.
Beautiful beam, bigger hotspot and brighter flood as compared to its predecessor. 

Well done Fenix.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations on the new TK45! :thumbsup: That most likely will be my next flashlight purchase.

It's great to see a fellow TK40 owner with a TK45. While the TK45 reviews on the internet were extremely helpful, I found that many of the reviewers had no experience with the TK40 so they were looking at the new TK45 from a completely different perspective than I would since I've been happily using my TK40 for seven or eight months now. What do you think of the TK45 compared to the TK40? What sort of tasks do you think that the TK45 is better and worse at?

Now that you have the TK45, do you think that it will be replacing your TK40? Some reviewers of the test models said that it didn't throw as far as the TK40. Do you find that to be true too or is the difference not that noticeable?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Scuderia (Jun 25, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Congratulations on the new TK45! :thumbsup: That most likely will be my next flashlight purchase.
> 
> It's great to see a fellow TK40 owner with a TK45. While the TK45 reviews on the internet were extremely helpful, I found that many of the reviewers had no experience with the TK40 so they were looking at the new TK45 from a completely different perspective than I would since I've been happily using my TK40 for seven or eight months now. What do you think of the TK45 compared to the TK40? What sort of tasks do you think that the TK45 is better and worse at?
> 
> Now that you have the TK45, do you think that it will be replacing your TK40? Some reviewers of the test models said that it didn't throw as far as the TK40. Do you find that to be true too or is the difference not that noticeable?



I'll try my best to answer all the above. 

*The beam*
I've been using the TK40 on night hikes and off shore spear fishing. This light does have its limitations in terms of spill. No doubt that its flood and throw are being praised by many, I find the spill is a tad too weak to illuminate through the crashing waves and sand kicked up after the roll in. Last night I tried the TK45 on the same stretch of beach and it did out shine the TK40. The corona from the hotspot is bigger therefore the spill is overall brighter. Haven't got the chance to go hiking with the TK45, so I can't comment. Both the 40 and 45 has similar throw distance comparing side by side.

*The Switch*

I love the sidewinder switch. Fast switching of modes!!! No need to press and hold. :thumbsup:

*The built*

The TK45 has a thinner battery tube as compared to TK40. I'm not sure is this a weak point, but I doubt I'll be able to dent it during normal usage. The threads on my TK45 comes without grease!!! :shakehead
Nothing some Nyogel can't fix. The TK45 is slightly heavier than the TK40. It may be due to the amount of material used for the tri-head.

To summarize,TK45 won't replace TK40 completely, but I can safely say that it does its job better than the TK40, not by leaps and bounds but in areas that the TK40 lacks. Hope this helps. 

BTW, this show pony does turn a lot of heads.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 25, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> BTW, this show pony does turn a lot of heads.


 
Looks, output, or both?


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 25, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Looks, output, or both?



Primarily looks, followed by output. My non flashaholic friends thought is was some alien spaceship model from Starwars.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 25, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Primarily looks, followed by output. My non flashaholic friends thought is was some alien spaceship model from Starwars.



Hehe, I can imagine that!  The TK45 is one strange looking beast, that's for sure.

Thanks for your information. I've been saving up for a TK45 and I definitely will add one to my line up.


----------



## Pandorum (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice, I want one even though I already have the beta model.

With the production version using the R5 leds, is there a significant brightness difference compared with the TK40 on turbo mode?

oh, and where did you buy yours from?


----------



## CaNo (Jun 25, 2010)

That is an awesome looking light. I just hate the fact that it does not use just one battery (even though it will be a big battery, it will still be more convenient). Even though this light looks like a hand-held microscope, night vision goggle mechanism. I am a fan of its unique look.

Can you do a beamshot of this in a real world environment? Backyard/Woods so to speak?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just noticed that the battery carrier on the production TK45 is black while it was clear for the testing sample models. I wonder if the black one is more durable. I recall several reviewers mentioning that their clear carriers were a little bit on the flimsy side, especially compared to the one in the TK40.

Sculderia,

How do the TK40 and TK45 battery carriers compare in your opinion?


----------



## fishhead (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comparisons! I like my TK40 a lot but I'm going to get the TK45 as well. I much prefer the switch placement on it over that of the TK40. I also quite like the looks of the TK45


----------



## taewoopa (Jun 25, 2010)

Very impressive review, bro.
I think I will get mine from my favorite shop.
Thanks a lot for the sharing.

J.J


----------



## taewoopa (Jun 25, 2010)

But, TK45 has weak points also with strong points.
Hope some progress should be done on next version.



J.J.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 26, 2010)

Pandorum said:


> Nice, I want one even though I already have the beta model.
> 
> With the production version using the R5 leds, is there a significant brightness difference compared with the TK40 on turbo mode?
> 
> oh, and where did you buy yours from?



Slight increase in brightness as far as my eyes can see. May be due to the increase in hotspot size. Can you tell from the beamshots??

I got mine from our local distributor. Most of the online stores are still taking in pre orders at my time of purchase.



CaNo said:


> Can you do a beamshot of this in a real world environment? Backyard/Woods so to speak?



I'll try when the nights are rain free. 



Locoboy5150 said:


> I just noticed that the battery carrier on the production TK45 is black while it was clear for the testing sample models. I wonder if the black one is more durable. I recall several reviewers mentioning that their clear carriers were a little bit on the flimsy side, especially compared to the one in the TK40.
> 
> Sculderia,
> 
> How do the TK40 and TK45 battery carriers compare in your opinion?



Please refer to some close up image of both carriers. I guess the black plastic is Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene (ABS). It has a certain degree of flex, unlike those on cheap torches. To be honest, I prefer the carrier of the TK40. I'm not sure why did Fenix substitute the metal rods with plastic, for weight and cost saving I suppose. 
Latest finding, AA with slightly shorter length, e.g. Uniross Hybrios , will pop out of the carrier. But its fine with my Powerex and eneloop cells. 













fishhead said:


> Thanks for the comparisons! I like my TK40 a lot but I'm going to get the TK45 as well. I much prefer the switch placement on it over that of the TK40. I also quite like the looks of the TK45



no problem. just trying to help


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 26, 2010)

taewoopa said:


> Very impressive review, bro.
> I think I will get mine from my favorite shop.
> Thanks a lot for the sharing.
> 
> J.J



I won't even dare call this a review. Its just me sharing my personal opinions on the new torch. Reviews are those that make it into the review section. 
But, thank you very much for the compliments. :twothumbs 



taewoopa said:


> But, TK45 has weak points also with strong points.
> Hope some progress should be done on next version.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NightKids (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow i quite like this light and you've provided excellent photos! It's good you're actually comparing it with a TK40


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised this thing doesn't put out 1000 lumens? 3 R5's could easily do that.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 27, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Wow i quite like this light and you've provided excellent photos! It's good you're actually comparing it with a TK40



Thank you.




recDNA said:


> I'm kind of surprised this thing doesn't put out 1000 lumens? 3 R5's could easily do that.



Can this be due to the cells used to power the torch? :shrug:


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably. Too bad they don't make a li ion version.


----------



## Magnumpy (Jun 27, 2010)

wow, great review!


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 27, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I'm kind of surprised this thing doesn't put out 1000 lumens? 3 R5's could easily do that.



According to selbuilt's review R4 version puts out more lumens than Catapult (rated as 1000lm), M2C4 (rated as 900 lumens) and others. Production version with R5 should be even few percent's brighter.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 27, 2010)

Magnumpy said:


> wow, great review!



Thank you. 



jirik_cz said:


> According to selbuilt's review R4 version puts out more lumens than Catapult (rated as 1000lm), M2C4 (rated as 900 lumens) and others. Production version with R5 should be even few percent's brighter.



I hope the following picture will help. I've did some ceiling bounce shots in a controlled environment. This is the only layman method I know to determine output. Camera set to manual exposure on tripod with torches at a fixed angle. 





*TOP LEFT: TK45 TOP RIGHT: TK40 BOTTOM LEFT: CAT V1 BOTTOM RIGHT: RRT3*

Subject: El Cheapo 10440 light
Please note that its slightly over saturated after my RAW file conversion.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 28, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> According to selbuilt's review R4 version puts out more lumens than Catapult (rated as 1000lm), M2C4 (rated as 900 lumens) and others. Production version with R5 should be even few percent's brighter.


 
Then I hope somebody sends a TK45 to BigC for testing! I've been waiting to break to the 1000 lumen barrier for too long now.

The SR90 looks like Paul Bunyan's flashlight. It's just wrong.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 28, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Then I hope somebody sends a TK45 to BigC for testing! I've been waiting to break to the 1000 lumen barrier for too long now.
> 
> The SR90 looks like Paul Bunyan's flashlight. It's just wrong.



I don't think the TK45 can hit 1K. Even at the rated lumens of 1200, the RRT-3 barely makes it into the 1K mark IMO.

SR90= Paul Bunyan


----------



## coolperl (Jun 29, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Subject: El Cheapo 10440 light
> Please note that its slightly over saturated after my RAW file conversion.



Sorry about off-topic, but can you tell something more about this little light that looks like Maratac AAA in red HA ?


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 29, 2010)

coolperl said:


> Sorry about off-topic, but can you tell something more about this little light that looks like Maratac AAA in red HA ?



I'm not sure if you can find it in your country, its a twisty ILite Keychain light with reversible clip. Got it for approx 19.90 USD excluding shipping. Its currently my shirt pocket light. Running it with 10440 is crazy bright. Please refer to the specs below

LED: Cree XPE R2

Battery Type: 1x AAA Battery

3 Mode Output: (on normal AAA) 1.5lu @ 50hrs, 18lu @ 4hrs, 90 lu @ 55 Mins

3 Mode Output: (on Lithium AAA) Max 200lu

Length: 66.5mm

Diameter: 14mm

Weight: 9g ( without batts )

Colors: Red , Blue , Black. 

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 29, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> I don't think the TK45 can hit 1K. Even at the rated lumens of 1200, the RRT-3 barely makes it into the 1K mark IMO.
> 
> SR90= Paul Bunyan


 
I didn't think so either but the review suggests it might.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 14, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> According to selbuilt's review R4 version puts out more lumens than Catapult (rated as 1000lm), M2C4 (rated as 900 lumens) and others. Production version with R5 should be even few percent's brighter.


 
Wait, I'm confused. So if I use 8x Eneloops, am I supposed to go near 1000 lumens on the TK45?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Wait, I'm confused. So if I use 8x Eneloops, am I supposed to go near 1000 lumens on the TK45?



You can not really trust the specified lumen for different lights, some are OTF other are emitter and they might be more or less optimistic.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 14, 2010)

HKJ said:


> You can not really trust the specified lumen for different lights, some are OTF other are emitter and they might be more or less optimistic.


 
I thought the test above measured OTF lumens, and more than factory rated. That's why I'm confused and asking.

To the original reviewer, can you do some distance beam shot comparisons between the TK40 and TK45? I like the TK40 but like others have said I really wish it had more flood.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> I thought the test above measured OTF lumens, and more than factory rated. That's why I'm confused and asking.



It does, but why do you expect Cat II to produce 1000 OTF lumen? 
It is around 600 lumen!



CyberCT said:


> To the original reviewer, can you do some distance beam shot comparisons between the TK40 and TK45? I like the TK40 but like others have said I really wish it had more flood.



In my next beamshot with big lights I will include TK40, TK45 and Cat II, but I have no schedule for that yet.


----------



## jbay (Jul 14, 2010)

To the original reviewer, can you do some distance beam shot comparisons between the TK40 and TK45? I like the TK40 but like others have said I really wish it had more flood.[/QUOTE]

You will find some comparison beam shots of the TK40 and TK45 at both these web sights. 
I have a TK40 but the TK45 is quite impressive also .

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php
and
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/270901


----------



## recDNA (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you agree that the TK45 outthrows the TK40? I had heard that it is more of a flood light with less throw.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow. After looking at those two sights above I'm very impressed. I might have to pick this light up.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 15, 2010)

jbay said:


> To the original reviewer, can you do some distance beam shot comparisons between the TK40 and TK45? I like the TK40 but like others have said I really wish it had more flood.
> 
> You will find some comparison beam shots of the TK40 and TK45 at both these web sights.
> I have a TK40 but the TK45 is quite impressive also .
> ...



I would love to help, but I think the guys in Russia beat me to it. They did a excellent job in the tunnel. :thumbsup:



recDNA said:


> Do you agree that the TK45 outthrows the TK40? I had heard that it is more of a flood light with less throw.



The TK45 does not outthrow the TK40, they have very similar throw distances. TK45 has a brighter spill around the hotspot but not necessarily outhrowing the TK40 IMO.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you by chance left it on in turbo mode until the batteries died? How hot did the head actually get? I ask because the product description says the head design will allow turbo mode to be on without overheating or getting too hot.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 15, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> I would love to help, but I think the guys in Russia beat me to it. They did a excellent job in the tunnel. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> The TK45 does not outthrow the TK40, they have very similar throw distances. TK45 has a brighter spill around the hotspot but not necessarily outhrowing the TK40 IMO.


 
Still can't use L91's right?

We need someone to measure lux and lumens of the production model


----------



## thedeske (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Pics Scuderia - Thanks


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 16, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Have you by chance left it on in turbo mode until the batteries died? How hot did the head actually get? I ask because the product description says the head design will allow turbo mode to be on without overheating or getting too hot.


 
Besides this question, have you put the light down and taken a walk from a little of a distance from it? Does the head look like 3 lights next to eachother or just one bright light?


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 16, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Still can't use L91's right?
> 
> We need someone to measure lux and lumens of the production model



Checked with the Fenix Distributor, they don't recommend the usage of Lithiums. Might damage the emitter in long run.

edit: just got a confirmation from fenix factory, lithiums are not permitted for TK45. the extra voltage will fry the emitter.



thedeske said:


> Nice Pics Scuderia - Thanks



Thanks



CyberCT said:


> Besides this question, have you put the light down and taken a walk from a little of a distance from it? Does the head look like 3 lights next to eachother or just one bright light?




One bright light at 20ft. Will be able to see 3 lights as you go nearer.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I just ordered one and an 8-pack of eneloops. They should be at my house next Tuesday.

One great thing about these new Fenix lights is their IPX-8 waterproofness. I sometime go snorkeling at night looking for eels, fish and such and since I don't dive down deep, these lights are great and are completely waterproof so far. I have used an LD20 and TK40 underwater thus far. The floodier TK45 would be perfect for my application. The more flood, the better.


----------



## adam83 (Jul 16, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Have you by chance left it on in turbo mode until the batteries died? How hot did the head actually get? I ask because the product description says the head design will allow turbo mode to be on without overheating or getting too hot.



The manual says that it will drop down from Turbo to High after 45 minutes to avoid overheating. However, I dont think anything would prevent you from clicking right back into Turbo if you felt the light wasn't too hot. I havent tested this feature myself...yet. After 20-30 minutes on turbo its hot but not uncomfortably hot. (this was with zero airflow btw) There is a lot of aluminum to sink the heat from around the triple heads, so I doubt it would overheat. Perhaps I should try it :devil:


----------



## adam83 (Jul 16, 2010)

So I put the TK45 on turbo, strapped a temperature probe to the head, and I am pleased with the results. Starting/ambient temp was 72F. After 46 minutes it automatically throttled back to High mode. I was immediately able to click back up to turbo mode. The temp. hovered around 110F, certainly still comfortable to hold. I left it run for a few more minutes but the temperature stayed at 110F.


----------



## iso9009 (Jul 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice review.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 17, 2010)

adam83 said:


> So I put the TK45 on turbo, strapped a temperature probe to the head, and I am pleased with the results. Starting/ambient temp was 72F. After 46 minutes it automatically throttled back to High mode. I was immediately able to click back up to turbo mode. The temp. hovered around 110F, certainly still comfortable to hold. I left it run for a few more minutes but the temperature stayed at 110F.


 
Cool! Heck, even with the TK40 underwater, I just leave it on turbo mode until I'm done snorkeling (1.5 hours tonight) and the cooler temp of the water keeps the flashlight cool to the touch throughout the whole turbo mode.


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 17, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Cool! Heck, even with the TK40 underwater, I just leave it on turbo mode until I'm done snorkeling (1.5 hours tonight) and the cooler temp of the water keeps the flashlight cool to the touch throughout the whole turbo mode.


 
I would not recommend doing that too often.:shakehead 
May work in a pinch but really you should get a specialty diving light.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 18, 2010)

Pandorum said:


> I would not recommend doing that too often.:shakehead
> May work in a pinch but really you should get a specialty diving light.


 
And perhaps you can tell me why? I put plumber's waterproofing grease on the threads of where the head connects to the body, and threads where the body connects to the tail cap. Just as a precaution. I have had zero issues. And if water still some how gets in, I have the warranty with it.

I don't dive, I snorkel. The light rarely goes below 5 feet underwater.


----------



## Misan (Jul 18, 2010)

Familiar remade button TK40 and use it for diving. But his awkward in your hand under the water.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 18, 2010)

Misan said:


> Familiar remade button TK40 and use it for diving. But his awkward in your hand under the water.


 
Sorry I'm not following what you're saying? You use it in the water too?


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok guys, this is what I did last nite. I took both the TK40 and 45 for a swim. Prior to the swim, I lubed all the threads with nyogel. It went from 1m to the 5m depth without any problems. I operated the switch underwater on both. So far I'm impressed with the waterproofness on both of my copies.:thumbsup: I wouldn't dare to bring it into diving depths, but I won hesitate to use it for night snorkeling. Hope this helps.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you take off the three heads of the TK45 and lube those grooves too? I know they come off because there's a few pics of them off in another TK45 thread on this site.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think that they come off on the production models.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 19, 2010)

According to the Fenix website the TK40 has 630 lumens, and the TK45 has 745 lumen, anyone know what the OTF readings is? And what kind of holster do they come with?


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 19, 2010)

As far as I know, those are OTF numbers. (TK45 is 760 lumens.)
Neither model comes with a holster. 
They do come with a basic plastic case though.

Edit: Correction, they are not OTF numbers.
Thxs Scuderia


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 19, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> And perhaps you can tell me why? I put plumber's waterproofing grease on the threads of where the head connects to the body, and threads where the body connects to the tail cap. Just as a precaution. I have had zero issues. And if water still some how gets in, I have the warranty with it.
> 
> I don't dive, I snorkel. The light rarely goes below 5 feet underwater.


 
Only that the light is not rated for that kind of waterproof use by the manufacturer and I would not want to risk damaging my expensive light that way.

Will the warranty cover damages from such use? I don't know but would not want to find out it doesn't after the fact.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 19, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Did you take off the three heads of the TK45 and lube those grooves too? I know they come off because there's a few pics of them off in another TK45 thread on this site.





jirik_cz said:


> I don't think that they come off on the production models.



Jirik_cz is right, the heads on the production models are not removable. I only lube the threads on the tailcap.



CarpentryHero said:


> According to the Fenix website the TK40 has 630 lumens, and the TK45 has 745 lumen, anyone know what the OTF readings is? And what kind of holster do they come with?





Pandorum said:


> As far as I know, those are OTF numbers. (TK45 is 760 lumens.)
> Neither model comes with a holster.
> They do come with a basic plastic case though.



Both are emitter outputs, not OTF numbers. TK40 is approx 550L OTF and TK45 slightly higher. 





Pandorum said:


> Only that the light is not rated for that kind of waterproof use by the manufacturer and I would not want to risk damaging my expensive light that way.
> 
> Will the warranty cover damages from such use? I don't know but would not want to find out it doesn't after the fact.



As long as I don't take it diving, my distributor warrants it. Not sure about other countries.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 19, 2010)

CarpentryHero said:


> And what kind of holster do they come with?



Holster carry a TK40 or a TK45? I have both of them sitting right here next to my keyboard as I type this and I cannot imagine carrying a light as big and bulky as these on my belt! Any holster for them would definitely have to include suspenders too otherwise you'll be mooning everyone.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 19, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Holster carry a TK40 or a TK45? I have both of them sitting right here next to my keyboard as I type this and I cannot imagine carrying a light as big and bulky as these on my belt! Any holster for them would definitely have to include suspenders too otherwise you'll be mooning everyone.






Looks like your TK45 finally arrived. How do you like it? My fav part of the torch is the sidewinder buttons. 

Regards to the holster, some guys use the maglite D cell holder for the TK40. Not possible with the TK45 due to the odd shaped head.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 20, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Looks like your TK45 finally arrived. How do you like it?



Yep, it finally arrived safe and sound this afternoon. I really like it a lot. After playing with it some more, I'll post a thread listing my likes and dislikes about it and I'll also be directly comparing it to really the only light that it can be compared to in my opinion, the equally 8 AA powered TK40.

I'll spill the beans a little bit here though and say that I'm quite frankly surprised that the new TK45 does not and will not be replacing my beloved TK40 any time soon. The TK40 holds up *very* well when compared to the new kid on the block and I would not really suggest that anyone dump their TK40 to fund the purchase of a TK45. Also, if anyone does get a TK45, don't worry about it mothballing your TK40 either because that most likely won't happen or it certainly won't happen with me. Both lights exist side by side quite well as they both have very different beam patterns and thus would be suitable for different purposes.

The TK40 was a revolutionary light when it came out. The TK45 is evolutionary, but not revolutionary like its older brother was. I sure hope that Fenix is not planning to discontinue the TK40 now that the TK45 has been released. The TK45 does not replace the TK40 in my opinion.

Like you I do love the new switch system of the TK45. It just feels "right" compared to the tailcap switch of the TK40 that, while not completely awful, just took some getting used to for me. With the TK45 it just doesn't feel a bit awkward to me like my TK40's switch design did when I first got it. The TK45's switches feel natural while it took a week or so before the TK40's switch felt that way to me. Note that I do have small hands though so I'm sure that plays a part.

I'll post my full report on the TK40 versus the TK45 later when I get some more miles on my TK45's odometer. I haven't even gotten the chance to use it as night as it's not even fully dark yet as I type this!


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 20, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Both are emitter outputs, not OTF numbers. TK40 is approx 550L OTF and TK45 slightly higher.



Actually I would expect that TK45 is close to the 760 OTF lumens. I'm guessing according to the selfbuilt's graphs.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 20, 2010)

Maglight holder for it is a great idea, I like to have a flashlight at my hip that's why I asked. Sometimes my job involves boarding up condemned, broken into, or busted grow ops.
Since I can't carry a gun, a hammer on one hip and a flashlight on the other has to suffice. I currently wear the Pelican 7060 LED on my belt.
The TK40 looks like my next choice. Maybe ill get the TK30 and mount it to my hard hat (kidding) thought thatd be awesome


----------



## maschuu (Jul 20, 2010)

Got my TK45 last week, and it's the perfect light for me: I can use my AA batteries, beautiful beam pattern and the flood characteristic i was looking for.

Only one thing that seems odd: In strobe mode, one of the LEDs is not flashing. Anyone else with the same "problem" ? ("" because i really don't use the strobe mode anyway )


----------



## calebra (Jul 20, 2010)

my only issue with this light is that the switches are way too close together causing me to inevitably press the wrong one. very annoying indeed.


----------



## honoluludan (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's a holster I bought to use with another odd sized light,
http://www.niteize.com/collections/flashlights/products/lite-holster-stretch
The clip is secure and it rotates for hands free work.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 21, 2010)

maschuu said:


> Only one thing that seems odd: In strobe mode, one of the LEDs is not flashing. Anyone else with the same "problem" ? ("" because i really don't use the strobe mode anyway )



No, mine doesn't do that.


----------



## Newsboy (Jul 21, 2010)

To prevent the batteries from rattling in my TK45, I used a single wide rubber band to wrap the battery cage -- strapping both the top and bottom batteries, forming a figure "8". The rattling stopped permanently  I realized the rattling is caused by the batteries attempting to pop out of its cage, and hitting the sidewall of the main tube.


----------



## Newsboy (Jul 21, 2010)

maschuu said:


> Only one thing that seems odd: In strobe mode, one of the LEDs is not flashing. Anyone else with the same "problem" ? ("" because i really don't use the strobe mode anyway )



FYI, all my LEDs flash in strobe / SOS / warning mode. Sounds like a fault


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 21, 2010)

maschuu said:


> Only one thing that seems odd: In strobe mode, one of the LEDs is not flashing. Anyone else with the same "problem" ? ("" because i really don't use the strobe mode anyway )



All 3 heads should be firing in sync in strobe mode. Your's might be faulty.


----------



## BRO (Jul 21, 2010)

Went back and forth on the TK 40 for the last 2 months and after reading the reviews I pulled the trigger today on a TK45. Don't sound like I am going to be disappointed.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 21, 2010)

calebra said:


> my only issue with this light is that the switches are way too close together causing me to inevitably press the wrong one. very annoying indeed.



you must have really large thumb


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got my TK45 in the mail and although I have yet to try it out in the dark, I'll post some initial impressions.

1) The battery holder is perfectly fine. I don't know why everyone says it seems cheaply made
2) At least with Eneloops (the only AAs I use), there is no rattling around in the battery holder or any rattling when the battery holder is in the flashlight and the tailcap tight
3) The head seems a little bit thinner than the head of the TK40
4) I took one of my LD20 flashlights and tried to to a quick comparison to the heads of the TK45. The heads on the TK45 are a little bit bigger
5) Love the switch design


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 21, 2010)

A few negatives I also noticed:

1) One of the three heads sticks out one or two mm more than the other two. It will still balance if I put it face down on a flat surface, but it will be slightly tilted.
2) The hole where the lanyard goes in: the edges above it are sharp. I think they should be rounded as over time it may eventually frey the threading. I use the TK20 lanyards for by TK40 and will with the TK45 when I need them. They have a better and simpler design to just keep them in my hand.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 23, 2010)

Just an FYI, we went snorkeling tonight with the TK45 along with my other lights (TK40, LD20) and all went well. Quite a night I must say! Anyway, the TK45 held up quite nice, no problems or anything. Of course I put plumber's waterproofing grease on both thread ends of the TK45 like I do with the TK40 and other Fenix lights I have. Just as a precaution. The flood difference of the TK45 vs the TK40 is even more noticable underwater and more useful.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 23, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Just an FYI, we went snorkeling tonight with the TK45 along with my other lights (TK40, LD20) and all went well. Quite a night I must say! Anyway, the TK45 held up quite nice, no problems or anything. Of course I put plumber's waterproofing grease on both thread ends of the TK45 like I do with the TK40 and other Fenix lights I have. Just as a precaution. The flood difference of the TK45 vs the TK40 is even more noticable underwater and more useful.




:twothumbs:twothumbs. Seems that their waterproofing is within the specified standard.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 24, 2010)

Something else I should mention. On the highest output setting, the head of the TK45 still gets very hot. I'd say near the levels of the TK40. I don't know how others say the head doesn't get very hot when on turbo mode constantly. :shrug:


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 25, 2010)

Every high power flashlight gets hot :duh2:


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 25, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Every high power flashlight gets hot :duh2:


 
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=70

"Outstanding heat sinking performance offers long working time in Turbo mode"

Could have fooled me! :laughing:


----------



## Misan (Jul 25, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Sorry I'm not following what you're saying? You use it in the water too?


Sorry for my English. I wanted to say that my friend adapt button TK40 and uses it like diving flashlight.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 25, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> Something else I should mention. On the highest output setting, the head of the TK45 still gets very hot. I'd say near the levels of the TK40. I don't know how others say the head doesn't get very hot when on turbo mode constantly. :shrug:



I live in a Warm and fairly humid country (approximately 30ºC/86ºF during the day and 23ºC/74ºF in the evening). Some of the nights are windless and a humidity of 80% is very common. Been trekking in the local woods last weekend with the TK45 in high/turbo. So far the heads warm up quite significantly but there wasn't any hint of it over heating or shutting down like the TK40. Its was still bearable to hold as the battery tube heats up. My only concern is the battery's capability of taking the high current draw. The eneloops I was using was a little too hot to handle when i pop it out after a 30mins run on turbo. I wonder does that damage the carrier in a long run. :thinking:


----------



## coolperl (Jul 26, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> My only concern is the battery's capability of taking the high current draw. The eneloops I was using was a little too hot to handle when i pop it out after a 30mins run on turbo. I wonder does that damage the carrier in a long run. :thinking:




Maybe there's something wrong with your eneloops. Discharge rate of 0.5-0.7C in case of good NiMH batteries is quite low. Nothing to worry about.

I've put fresh, fully charged eneloops in my TK45 and perform runtime test on turbo... After 1h:40m the batteries were depleted and after removing them from the carrier, they were barely warm. Maybe 10ºC above ambient temp.


----------



## linty (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi, could you explain why the head would prevent using this holder? I just purchased a tk45 (can't wait) and was thinking of the mag holder, dont you just drop it into the ring and it stops at the head?









Scuderia said:


> Looks like your TK45 finally arrived. How do you like it? My fav part of the torch is the sidewinder buttons.
> 
> Regards to the holster, some guys use the maglite D cell holder for the TK40. Not possible with the TK45 due to the odd shaped head.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 31, 2010)

coolperl said:


> Maybe there's something wrong with your eneloops. Discharge rate of 0.5-0.7C in case of good NiMH batteries is quite low. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> I've put fresh, fully charged eneloops in my TK45 and perform runtime test on turbo... After 1h:40m the batteries were depleted and after removing them from the carrier, they were barely warm. Maybe 10ºC above ambient temp.



I've checked all cells with my DMM, can't detect any flaws with them at this moment. Thanks for the advice, will monitor them closely. 




linty said:


> Hi, could you explain why the head would prevent using this holder? I just purchased a tk45 (can't wait) and was thinking of the mag holder, dont you just drop it into the ring and it stops at the head?



The loop of the maglite holder can't fit the triangular head of the TK45 making it prone to fall off your belt. See comparison below.


----------



## linty (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, I see, thanks for the picture, I get it. So how are you carrying it right now on your hip?

edit: just searched it up on the forums, appaently the nite ize swivel one and the max--- something universal holder are the two mentioned, do you use either one? seems kinda... marshmellow-man ish to me... like... bloated? although i supposed if one is to hip a tk45 "slim and sexy" might not be applicable anyways lol


----------

